

Mitch Kapor's new project: Handsfree 3D (Control Second Life avatar without mouse or keyboard) - toffer
http://www.handsfree3d.com/

======
as
This is great. Lack of a good interface for immersive worlds is one of their
biggest problems IMO.

~~~
freax
I second its greatness but the name is all wrong!

It's not only _not_ hands-free, you also now have to use your arms, legs, jump
in place, lean, twist...

I didn't watch the whole thing because I don't want to know how they handle
sex... _shudder_

[http://www.secondlifeherald.com/slh/2007/09/afternoon-
delig....](http://www.secondlifeherald.com/slh/2007/09/afternoon-delig.html)

